# MiraLax how much is to much with IBS-C



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok so I'm using MiraLax as I have IBS-C and not the really bad constipation either just enough to have to use Milk of Mag. (I'm using the Walgreens generic one)as Citrucel just didn't cut it it made my stomach rumble way to much.Yet MiraLax does feel good, as it doesn't make the rumble yet it doesn't fully clean me out. After two days I again had to use Milk of Mag to clear the way.So the question is are the ways to help or get MiraLax to work better? I’m not a heavily constipated yet some foods do help out yet cant seem to find an easier way to clear the colon well gently of course.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When you say "fully clean me out" do you mean until you have watery (even clear) diarrhea?Miralax is used as a colonoscopy prep in very high does to clean the colon, but I don't think you'd want to do that all the time.Do you mean you don't feel complete with the BM? Or you still feel pain?Just not sure what cleaned out means to you?


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

OUCH!!! They never said that......the bottle doesn't even say that "Well the Walgreens One"OK now I know what it is, Thank you very much.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

So I called Walgreens and the pharmacist said their 'SmoothLax' is actually a laxative and not to be used for a colonoscopy.I do like using it somewhat as Citrucel gives me more gas they explained that Citucel has more fiber and other ingredients.She finally stated that its not like MiraLax yet it says to use for no longer than two weeks. so I'm going to use this product yet don't know what to use when I have to get off it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The ingredient in Miralax and Smooth Lax (PEG which is what is in GoLYTELY as the osmotic with some other stuff) is used in colonoscopy preps. Some doctors will have people use Miralax in high doses.I'm still not clear what kind of "fully cleaned out" you are looking for as there should be stool in the colon when it is functioning normally. Too cleaned out will tend to set you up for the next round of constipation.If your doctor knows you are chronically constipated you can use laxatives for longer than 2 weeks. If you have no diagnosis of GI problems and have occasional constipation you shouldn't use any laxative long term to avoid going and getting a diagnosis.I don't think the 2 weeks means just switch to a different laxative. It should be if you need more than 2 weeks of any laxative (other than just plain fiber) you need to get that checked out rather than just keep taking something on your own.Does your doctor have any guidance. Usually they don't care if you take fiber long term as it is in food and you eat food for more than two weeks at a time.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Not chronic constipation I am in need of relief whenever I get clogged so to say.I use husk capsules, ground flax and dates to keep clean and it does alright. Yet once or twice a week I will eat something that will trigger my gut then it triggers the lower abdomen equals constipation.So I need something to loosen it up a bit.Thanks for the further info on the MiraLax


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the "don't use for more then two weeks" is every day for two weeks.Not once or twice during a two week period then you can never use it again.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

I have used it twice in the last four days and only used a cap full each time. So one cap full per day and only twice.Thank you for the info I'm glad there is a place to get info and help like this...I know don't forget the doctor. Been on some forums helping others with video editing many asked questions yet didn't give all the info leaving me ask more. I hope to give better info in the future.


----------



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I've wrestled with this question myself and still not found an answer some six months after the GI specialist recommended I try it. I've been taking a low dose, about 1 teaspoon in a large cup of coffee or tea, every few days. I find that it will eventually trigger one or more bowel movements and leave me feeling pretty good for a few days. However, it may also be responsible for an increase in what I call " bad days," when I have frequent, urgent bowel movements, which I don't describe as diarrhea but are close. To be fair, I had days like that before I ever heard of Miralax, but they seem to occur more often. I was hoping to find a "magic" formula for how much to take and how often that would enable me to experience the benefits of Miralax without the side effects. But when I went to to see the doctor again to discuss this, the answer was contradictory: either I'm not taking the product nearly enough, or often enough, or I shouldn't be taking it at all if it's causing diarrhea. The doctor seemed to think I should take the full dose, which I think is about 1 tablespoon, and use it every day for best results, while I don't want to become completely reliant on a laxative. Alternately, if it triggers diarrhea, then it's something that isn't best for me. I am frustrated because I feel that the low, occasional dose does produce results for me and that I don't need to take larger quantities. I just want to minimize those days when I'm almost afraid to leave the house! For the moment, I've decided not to take it at all since I'm going on vacation and want to play it safe. After that, I may resume using it and keep detailed written records about my dosages and what happens with my GI system. It may be that I do have to give it up permanently, although I would prefer to use it sparingly if I could.I guess the overall message is that there is no one size fits all, and that neither the label instructions nor the doctor's advice may result in a formula that works for you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Osmotics don't cause dependency (and for that matter none of the modern stimulatory laxatives have been shown to cause colonic inertia either--at least at recommended doses. An older one was said to cause that, but I don't know how good the data was).Sometimes the day of cleaning out with several BM's can be from being just a bit too backed up. Although if you have watery diarrhea that is a sign you took too much.Taking nothing for a vacation may back you up bad enough your body will go into flush mode to get it all out without the laxatives so I don't know if you can just stay backed up the whole vacation without having a bad day with a bunch of BMs. Depends on how long the vacation is. Unfortunately with IBS you can have good days and bad days so the same dose every day can be too much for some days or not enough for others.I usually think with these things doing a titer experiment may be worthwhile. Try a low dose every day for a couple of weeks, and if you aren't going regularly enough to prevent a "flush day" then up the dose by a bit (so 1/2 a dose to 3/4 of one) and see how that goes for a couple of weeks. If you find a dose that seems to be the best then stick with that. It would be nice if there was one answer for dosing, but sometimes you gotta find what works with your system, diet, and lifestyle.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Been off line for a while....You said "Try a low dose every day for a couple of weeks" I'm doing this now and its working somewhat I do get this lower bowel pain from time to time and thats the food I ate that day. Still trying to find some good safe foods.Thanks again for the idea.


----------

